# Différence entre iBook 500 et iBook 700 avec MacOSX?



## alexander_lamb (27 Juillet 2002)

Bonjour,

Après 15 mois de loyaux services avec MacOSX mon iBook 500 Combo vient de me lacher... et comme je n'ai pas d'extension de garantie, on me demande 980 CHF pour remplacer la carte mère (FireWire, ne boot plus, etc...).
Bref, que faire? Payer, ou alors acheter un nouveau 600 ou 700. Dans les deux cas je peux récupérer beaucoup de mémoire et une carte airport. Dans le cas du 600, est-ce que je pourrais "faire entrer" le combo à la place du CD tout seul?
Finalement, est-ce que cela vaut la peine. Quelle est la différence de performance entre mon vieux 500 avec bus 66 et carte graphique de 8 Mega comparé avec les nouveaux 700 ? (sachant que je programme aussi).

Sinon, quelqu'un voudrait-il un iBook pour les pièces

Merci,

Alex


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2002)

je n'ai pas de 700 pour comparer. Mas j'ai un nouvel iBook  600, meilleure cache, 16Mo VRAM, 640Mo. La différence avec l'autre 500 du boulot (même config que toi) est tres nette.
La RAM y est surement poour beucoup, mais le cache et le bus donnent une réactivité sans conteste. Le 700 avec une CG à 32 MO, ca doit encore faire une différence.


----------



## Floppy (27 Juillet 2002)

Il y a une différence de prix énorme entre la réparation et un iBook neuf. Surtout que ton iBook est invendable en l'état.

Si tu veux un iBook plus rapide, ça te coûterait moins cher de le faire réparer puis de le revendre (avec une nouvelle garantie), puis d'en racheter un neuf.

Tu ne croies pas ?


----------



## Laurent_G (27 Juillet 2002)

Salut,
ça m'est arrivé l'année dernière et la réparation est vraiment hors de prix,
forfait à presque 950 EUR donc adieu.
Mais à ma grande surprise, il y a un marché pour les ibooks HS.

J'ai vendu le mien ( palourde 300MHz à environ 280 EUR )
j'en ai un  autre et je viens de prendre l'applecare aujourd'hui...

Courage.
Le 700 avec 256 ko de cache et la radeon 16Mo doit être vraiment top ;-)


----------



## Trinity (28 Juillet 2002)

Depuis que le bus est passé à 100 Mhz la machine est top, et avec la radeon on y gagne encore ( surtout les joueurs pour tout dire !)
J'ai trois iBook, un 500, un 600 et un 700, la différence de rapidité générale de la machine se sent surtout entre le 500 et le 600 !


----------



## melmor (30 Juillet 2002)

Salut, j'ai moi aussi un iBook 500 mais je n'ai pas de lecteur combo... si tu le vends, je pourrais être intéressé !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (23 Juin 2014)

Ah, l'art de déterrer un sujet vieux de 12 ans...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Ah, l'art de déterrer un sujet vieux de 12 ans...


Je ne sais pas si c'est un art, mais vu la contribution que tu as apportée à tes déterrages, autant fermer les fils.


----------

